
John Taylor 'punched the FAA in the face': recreational drone registration gone - cottsak
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPVT6XV7O0g
======
cottsak
Media:

[https://www.suasnews.com/2017/05/john-taylor-defeats-faa-
reg...](https://www.suasnews.com/2017/05/john-taylor-defeats-faa-registration-
rule-model-aircraft/)

[https://www.recode.net/2017/5/19/15663436/us-drone-
registrat...](https://www.recode.net/2017/5/19/15663436/us-drone-registration-
rules-faa)

[https://www.geekwire.com/2017/hobbyist-faa-drone-
registratio...](https://www.geekwire.com/2017/hobbyist-faa-drone-
registration/)

and Bruce, wow! what a legend!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTvSINcnQ6s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTvSINcnQ6s)

if you have the time, listen to John stating his original case and totally
pwning the FAA lawyer!
[https://www.cadc.uscourts.gov/recordings/recordings2017.nsf/...](https://www.cadc.uscourts.gov/recordings/recordings2017.nsf/469F0B57EDA3C53A852580E300577ED7/$file/15-1495.mp3)

